# Help with getting a "Fizzy" Smell



## Fracas (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello everyone 

I recently bought an oil perfume from an E-Tailer and it had an amazing fizzy smell to it. It was so real, like it was carbonated!

I was wondering if anyone could help me identify what fragrance oil would give this result? Its definitely a fragrance oil blend, no aroma-chemicals or anything sophisticated like that. I'm sitting here sniffing at it and dying to know what can give this fizzy impression so I can make some blends up myself. This particular blend was fizzy passionfruit. 

Thanks


----------



## kaelily (Sep 22, 2010)

Champagne from Brambleberry smells "fizzy" to me.  I think it smells like pop/ginger ale...and I usually blend it with my fruity fragrances to give it that "kick".


----------



## Fracas (Sep 22, 2010)

That kaelily, will keep that in mind. I'm also wondering if a sherbet oil was used, I haven't come across one but someone else may have?


----------



## Woodi (Sep 22, 2010)

Yuzu smells fizzy to me.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 22, 2010)

wholesalesuppliesplus.com as a white tea thyat smells fizzy to me. I do not think it smells like tea at all.


----------



## DottieF. (Sep 22, 2010)

BrambleBerry's Ginger Fish smells fizzy to me. Not quite ginger ale but somewhere between ginger ale and Spirte. Still nice and fizzy.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 23, 2010)

Daystar's Paradise is like sniffing a freshly opened can/bottle of Sprite to me. It's amazing how the carbonation comes across so realistically in my soap. I get a lot of positive comments and requests for my 'Sprite' soap (I label it 'Sparkling Lime Cooler', but everyone calls it my 'Sprite' soap).

IrishLass


----------



## Fracas (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I at least have a place to start. This is all very exciting, I am just starting out with fragrance oil blending and looking forward to producing my own fragrances


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 29, 2010)

kaelily said:
			
		

> Champagne from Brambleberry smells "fizzy" to me.  I think it smells like pop/ginger ale...and I usually blend it with my fruity fragrances to give it that "kick".



Yep, Champagne smells fizzy to me too.  :wink:


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 30, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> kaelily said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too!  Just got a sample of it today from BB and it smells like ginger ale fizz!


----------

